
A Norwegian approach to the Commission regarding the role of digital platforms [pdf] - Nurw
https://www.regjeringen.no/contentassets/7e9bff6babbf436baaa864da4a8d558e/norwegian_approach_digital_platforms.pdf
======
Nurw
The Commission in question is The European Commission.

